# Motherboard to go with Intel i5 760



## boom2709 (Dec 14, 2010)

im having trouble deciding which motherboard will be the right fit to go with Intel i5 760 processor

these are the options
MSI P55 GD65
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2
Intel DP55WB

..iev tried reading up as much as possible but i cannt really understand, please HELP


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

Intel dp55wb is a great board but is a vanilla board so got no tweaking options. The bios doesn't allow you to play with voltages so overclocking path is cut off.

The other two options are good but differ in prices. gd 65 is a feature rich board and has atx form factor(quite helpful for crossfire) whereas giga is a microatx board but is quite feature rich as well.

So if you can afford the msi then go for it else stick with the gigabyte.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

Get MSI P55 GD65.


----------



## boom2709 (Dec 15, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Intel dp55wb is a great board but is a vanilla board so got no tweaking options.



@vickybat
but say if im never going to overclock my board, then do i really need the MSI??
and could you please elaborate on the extra features you were mentioning and how much of a difference will they really make?


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

@boom2709

It's not that you need only MSI if u need to OC. Any Famous Brand like ASUS,GIGABYTE,MSI,....etc...expect(Intel,Limited to only HIGH END) will allow for OC.

I would suggest you to go for ASUS P7P55D-E or Deluxe. They are very good and allows for any Tweak.. Don't go for INTEL..


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 15, 2010)

the price of the MSI mb is 7900 while the intel is 6300, i think the msi is a better investment with xfire and sli support and easy oc'ing


----------



## boom2709 (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks fr the tip..also can you suggest to me good PSUs and how much power ill need to support this config??

Intel Core i5-760 Processor
MSI P55 GD65 / ASUS P7P55D-E
G.Skill 4GB 2x2 DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL7
~2TB SATA Segate,WD


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

@ boom2709

Both msi gd65 and asus p7p55d-e have higher overclocking ability than gigabyte p55m ud2. I  would vouch for a full atx board if you want to sli or xfire in the future.

Read this to know more about msi gd65. Its a great board.

By the way what gpu are you going to use?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 15, 2010)

the P7P55D-E is around 9k...and i think the p55 GD65 is better(no USB 3.0 or SATA III though)

Corsair vx450W @ 3.7k
Seasonic 520W @ 4.2k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, which GPU?
VX450W wouldn't be enough for anything above mid high end card and CF/SLI.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

USB 3.0 and SATA III are very important if he doesn't want to upgrade his system every year.

And also ASUS mentioned model doesn't support SLI official, only does Crossfire for now. Only Deluxe version support SLI and ATI crossfire.

I would recommend him to go for atleast 550 watts SMPS (Corsair or another good Brand). It's safe to have more output.


----------



## boom2709 (Dec 15, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> (no USB 3.0 or SATA III though)



thanks for bringing that up, i took that for granted!!

..then what alternative do i have which supports USB 3.0 n SATA 6Gbps ??



vickybat said:


> By the way what gpu are you going to use?





Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes, which GPU?



well this is just a system upgrade and iev already burnt up my entire shopping budget, so the GPU will come a few months later 

but i want to buy a nice PSU so that i dont have to worry about that down the line..any suggestions ??



S_V said:


> I would recommend him to go for atleast 550 watts SMPS (Corsair or another good Brand). It's safe to have more output.




how well would you rate Cooler Master vs Corsair vs Seasonic??


----------



## vickybat (Dec 15, 2010)

@boom2709

Buddy a graphics card is mandatory for i5 760. System won't work without it, i mean where will you connect your monitor? p55 based boards don't have onboard graphics, well intel has somewhat abolished onboard graphics concept with its line up.

*SO A GPU IS COMPULSARY*.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

Coolermaster is bad.
Corsair is good.
Seasonic is as good as Corsair.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ That's generalization. Generalizing is wrong. . Prevent generalization. Corsair is good because they are getting good OEMs....so far. CM extreme and extreme plus is something that is prevented- that's it. Seasonic is not always as good as corsair. There are times even if seasonic makes units for corsair, they at times make changes according to corsair's requirements. Generalizing on a tech forum is plain wrong.

My recommendation, consider H55M USB3.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

@boom2709

1. Corsair is Top NOTCH quality
2. Coolermaster - It depends on your luck. Some work very good but failures are major..
3. If corsair is TOP notch quality ,so is Seasonic because Corsair USES seasonic SMPS unit if not their designs..

Asus P7P55D-E supports USB 3 and Sata III but does Crossfire only.. If u want both then go for P7P55D-E Deluxe , it covers all technologies. But costs u more 2 thousand.  Usually all these comes with costly mobo...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

General answer to a general question...


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 15, 2010)

@boom2709 if you are buying the whole rig, i think it would help you if u fill up the PC build questionnaire template


----------



## boom2709 (Dec 16, 2010)

guys any idea what mobo under10k supports USB 3.0 n Sata 3 ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ Asus 890 chipset board (don't remember the model but ends with "Pro/USB3"), Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

err sorcerer, op's probably asking for an 1156 board from asus under 10k having usb3 and not an AMD board.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2010)

vickybat said:


> op's probably asking for an 1156 board...


Probably. That's why people like him are lot better filling up the template. The OP said it himself on the first post- he can't understand despite reading up. Therefore he should have just filled it up and waited for recommendations so that he can keep his thought on 2-3 ideas.


----------

